# Dead Space - eine großartige Spielreihe



## Monalye (20. August 2013)

*Dead Space - eine großartige Spielreihe*

Da es immer wieder zu Erfahrungsberichten und Fragen zu diesem großartigen Spiel kommt, wo diese Off-Topic sind und damit die Topic-Unterhaltung stören, möchte ich einen eigenen Thread eröffnen. 

Die Diskussionsmöglichkeiten darüber sind wirklich umfangreich, welcher Teil der Serie ist warum der Beste, was haltet man von DLC's in DS3. 

Im (hoffentlich nur vorerst) letzten Teil DS3 kann man eigene Waffen bauen, erzählt uns was eure beste selbstgebaute Waffe ist.

Habt ihr DS3 schon im "klassischen" Modus durchgespielt und somit die Teufelshörner in eurem Besitz? 
Oder gehört ihr zu den ganz harten und hab DS3 auch schon im "Hardcore" Modus oder im "nur überleben" Modus durch? 
Der Schwierigkeitsgrad "normal" ist absolut lächerlich für euch, ihr spielt es mit links auf "unmöglich?

Vielleicht kommt ihr bei bestimmten Missionen auch nicht weiter, egal wie viele Walktroughs auf youtube ihr schon gesehen habt, es harkt einfach, dann findet ihr hier eventuell passende Tipps.

Es gibt bestimmt noch viele weitere Themen über die man sich bei DS unterhalten kann, immer her damit


----------



## Monalye (20. August 2013)

Um den Anfang zu machen, erzähle ich euch, wie weit ich mit DS3 bisher bin.

Ich hab es einmal komplett auf "normal" durchgespielt, dazu ein weiteres Mal mit Spiel+ auf "normal" und anschließend das DLC Awakening abgeschlossen.

Nun bin ich dabei, das Ganze ein 3. Mal zu spielen, nämlich im "Klassischen" Modus, diese ultimative Waffe, die Teufelshörner, muss ich einfach haben  Aber ich kann euch sagen, dieser Weg ist hart. Wie der Name "klassisch" schon vermuten lässt, spielt man das Game im Stil von DS2... man kann keine eigenen Waffen bauen, nur welche aus bestehenden Vorlagen. Aber was das allerschlimmste ist, ist der permanente Ressourcenmangel aus DS1... mein Gott, wie oft stand ich schon mit 0 Schuss Munition vor Nekromorph-Horden und musste mich "sterben lassen". Genauso kämpft man natürlich mit dem Mangel an Medikits und Stase-Packs... 
Viele jammerten darüber, das DS3 schon zu "casual" sei, man mit Ressourcen überhäuft keine Grenzen gesetzt bekommt.... denen kann ich echt nur dazu raten, sich den "klassischen" Modus anzutun.
Es soll eine Möglichkeit geben, nach dem absolvierten Game mit der bestehenden Ausrüstung in den klassischen Modus zu kommen, aber das hab' ich, trotz vieler Versuche, nicht hinbekommen, ich hab' definitiv von Null angefangen und das ist echt hart.

Wobei mir gleich eine weitere Frage einfällt, wer von euch hat noch Probleme, beim nächsten Spielstart dort weiter zu spielen, wo man zuletzt war? Die Speicherfunktion ist in DS3 ein Buch mit 7 Siegeln, das ich noch nicht entschlüsselt habe. Nicht erst einmal habe ich am nächsten Tag ganze Missionen wiederholt, obwohl ich sie am Vortag schon abgeschlossen hatte. Es gibt 2 Möglichkeiten ins Spiel einzusteigen: "Story fortsetzen" oder "beim letzten Speicherpunkt fortsetzen".... ein Übel wie ich finde, ein echtes Manko für mich.


----------



## Bonkic (20. August 2013)

ich hab teil 1 circa 2 stunden gespielt und fands stinklangweilig.
der funke wollte einfach nicht überspringen.


----------



## Monalye (20. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> ich hab teil 1 circa 2 stunden gespielt und fands stinklangweilig.
> der funke wollte einfach nicht überspringen.



Teil1 hat sicher den riesigen Nachteil, das Isaac Clark nicht spricht, das stört richtig. Ich hab' DS durch den Verein entdeckt, wir waren im TS und einer schrie immer wieder erschrocken irgendwelche Fäkalwörter ins Mikro.... auf Nachfrage erzählte er uns, das grad wieder ein Monster vor ihm runtergefallen wäre und er sich zu Tode erschrocken hat. Ich hab' ihn dann mall gefragt, was er da spielt, das klingt echt spannend und er meinte DS. Ich suchte danach am nächsten Tag im Laden, fand DS2 und dachte mir, das ist bestimmt das selbe. 
Ich war total fasziniert, das erste Game, das ich wirklich bis zum Ende durchgespielt habe, das erste Game bei dem mich die Story richtig gepackt hat.... letztlich hat sich aber rausgestellt, das der Kollege im TS "nur" DS1 gespielt hatte... und dieses auch wieder zur Seite gelegt hatte.
Darum bin ich nachträglich froh, das ich diese Serie mit DS2 begonnen habe, aus Interesse hab ich danach DS1 auch gespielt, aber DS2 ist meilenweit besser, das Isaac Clark "auf einmal" stumm ist, war echt ein Manko für mich.

Ich würde dazu raten, anstatt mit DS1 mit DS2 in die Serie zu starten und DS1 wirklich nur als "muss man halt auch gesehen haben" zu werten


----------



## Bonkic (20. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich würde dazu raten, anstatt mit DS1 mit DS2 in die Serie zu starten und DS1 wirklich nur als "muss man halt auch gesehen haben" zu werten


 
komisch.
wird nicht immer behauptet, dass teil 1 sogar der beste sei?


----------



## Taiwez (20. August 2013)

Dead Space 1 fand ich damals toll. Die Atmosphäre, die es aufgebaut hat, diese ständige Beklommenheit, wenn man durch die Gänge der Ishimura geschlichen ist und hinter jeder Ecke ein Nekromorph zu sein schien, hat mich echt bei der Stange gehalten.
Nur leider ist man beim Spielen recht schnell "abgestumpft", da das, ich nenn es mal freundlich "auseinandernehmen" der Gegner doch recht schnell zur Gewohnheit geworden ist. Ich hätte mir da etwas weniger Necromorph-Action gewünscht, aber alles in allem fand ich den ersten  Teil der Dead-Space Reihe ziemlich stark.
Beim zweiten Teil hat man gemerkt, in welche Richtung sich Dead Space bewegt und noch weiterbewegen wird, aber dazu später mehr. Es wurden Quicktime-Events eingefügt und generell wurde der Spielfluss etwas angehoben. Fand ich eher suboptimal, da so die eigentlichen Stärken aus dem ersten Teil nicht wirklichh zur Geltung kamen; damit meine ich natürlich die schauerliche Atmosphäre und Schockeffekte. Grade Letzteres wirkte so unglaublich aufgesetzt, dass ich mich nicht wirklich während des Durchspielens "gegruselt" habe.
Den dritten teil habe ich jetzt erst seit dem Humble-Bumble Angebot von EA.  Soll ja eher schlecht als recht sein, aber ich mach mir lieber selbst ein Bild davon.


----------



## Hawkins (20. August 2013)

Hab die DS Reihe auch sehr gern gespielt.

Für mich: DS1>DS2>DS3

In Teil 1 gab es noch richtige Horrorstellen, dafür war die Maus/Tastatur Steuerung grauenhaft und in Teil 2 und 3 meilenweit besser.
Teil 2 war ein solides Game aber mir fehlte da schon der Horror.
Teil 3 war o.k. aber im Grunde nur noch ein Shooter ala Call of Duty. Dafür mit Coop Part!


----------



## Monalye (20. August 2013)

Bonkic schrieb:


> komisch.
> wird nicht immer behauptet, dass teil 1 sogar der beste sei?


 
Ja, DS1 soll der gruseligste sein... was ich aber jetzt auch nicht so empfunden habe, was wohl mit der Reihenfolge zusammenhängt, das ich mit DS2 anfing. DS1 war wahrscheinlich, ohne einen anderen Vergleich zu DS2 haben zu können, gefühlt bestimmt das gruseligste und beste seiner Zeit. 
Ich vergleiche das immer ein wenig mit WoW zb., die BC-Nerds werden alle einstimmig der Meinung sein, das damals noch alles besser war
Ich glaube, da spielt subjektives Empfinden eine große Rolle, bezüglich DS war ich lange der Meinung, das DS2 das allerbeste war, auch als ich schon DS3 gespielt habe. Das es in DS3 keine Energieknoten mehr gibt, die man für Upgrades von Rig und Waffen verwenden kann, war anfangs ein riesiges Manko für mich, "sowas ist ja kein DS mehr". Bis heute renne ich voller Freude, wenn ich einen Wandsafe leuchten sehe, drauf los und hab im Hinterkopf "hurra ein Energieknoten" und dann ist erst wieder "nur" ein SomatGel (zb) drin. 
Erst bei längerem Spielen wurde ich mir der Vorteile bewusst, die das neue System bietet, man muss sich schon auch drauf einlassen.
Es gibt bestimmt auch sehr viele Spieler, für die dieses neue System bis heute ein absolutes no-go ist und die meinen "früher war alles besser"... aber ich bin der Meinung, ein Spiel muss sich auch weiter entwickeln, ein DS1 hatten wir schon und ein DS2 auch, brauchen wir also nicht noch einmal.


----------



## Monalye (20. August 2013)

Hawkins schrieb:


> Hab die DS Reihe auch sehr gern gespielt.
> 
> Für mich: DS1>DS2>DS3
> 
> ...


 
DS3 mit CoD zu vergleichen ist aber schon sehr weit hergeholt 
Man muss vielleicht etwas Horror und Schocker auseinanderhalten. ich habe in DS3 genauso oft einen Schock nahe eines Sekundentods erlitten, das mir richtig die Luft weg blieb.... bis heute, beim 3. mal durchspielen, erschreck ich mich immer wieder zutiefst.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. August 2013)

Na mal sehen ich werd heut abend mir den ersten Teil ansehen, ging bisher komplett an mir vorbei.


----------



## Monalye (20. August 2013)

TheBobnextDoor schrieb:


> Na mal sehen ich werd heut abend mir den ersten Teil ansehen, ging bisher komplett an mir vorbei.


 
lass dich dabei aber nicht gleich deshalb entmutigen, weil I.C. nicht spricht, es ist in der Tat sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn man die anderen Teile kennt


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2013)

Ich habe alle drei Teile im normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad durchgespielt. Überhaupt spiele ich jedes Spiel auf "normal". Nicht zu frustig, nicht zu leicht, so hoffe ich das bei dieser Wahl.
Auf Teil 1 bin ich durch die vielen Berichte gestoßen und dem Begriff "Resident Evil-Killer" gestoßen. Da es mit RE bergab ging, sprich die Action dominierte und quasi nichts mehr vom alten Schocker-Horror geblieben ist, wollte ich mal eine neue Marke probieren. Zumal mich auch das Sci-Fi-Setting sehr ansprach.

Habs gespielt. Immer in 1-Stunden-Phasen. Denn die Schocks waren mörderisch. Der Sound, das plötzliche Auftauchen der Necros, auf aufschrillende Musik... Solche Herzattacken hatte ich seit "Resident Evil 2" nicht mehr. Das Spiel machte mir Angst... Und darum liebte ich es sofort. 
Das Spiel war klasse. Grafik, Sound, Gameplay... Alles wunderbar. Nur der mundfaule Alter Ego und das starke Backtracking störten etwas.

"Dead Space 2"... Um das haben wir dann ähnlich gebangt wie um den Erstling, wegen der USK bzw. der Politik. Aber als dann die endgültige Freigabe mit einem Monat verzögerung kam, habe ich das Spiel sofort geholt. Und es war göttlich. Vor allem Isaacs hinzugekommene Stimme... Atmosphärische Steigerung pur, und die Lokalisation war wie schon beim ersten Teil sensationell bzw. professionell. Die vielen kleinen Gameplay-Erweiterungen waren toll, manche Spielabschnitte wie die Flüge im All, die kurzen Turboflug-Sequenzen und andere interaktive Stellen spektakulär... Und das Ende war einfach der Hammer (und sehr überraschend).
Vor allem aber bot das Spiel mehr Story. Für mich ein sehr wichtiger Punkt.

Das jüngst durchgezockte DS3 fand ich am schwächsten, aber nur in direkter Konkurrenz mit seinen Vorgängern. Abgesehen von der größeren Vielzahl an Locations und vielen visuellen Höhepunkten konnte es nicht viel mehr Neues bieten als DS2, und eben durch die Erfahrung mit DS1 und DS2 hat sich bei mir ein gewisser Gewohnheitsfaktor gebildet.
Dennoch war das Spiel klasse Unterhaltung für gute 16-17 Stunden. Die Waffenbastelei ist eine nette Idee, von der ich aber kaum Gebrauch gemacht habe. Isaac und sein Plasmacutter sind für mich wie Amboss und Eisen, sie gehören fest zusammen. 

Persönliches Ranking:
1. Dead Space 2. Besser, härter und spektakulärer als Teil 1. Und dank Isaacs Stimmen-Beteiligung noch stimmige.
2. Dead Space 1. Sci-Fi-Schocker mit Herzanfall-Gefahr. Subtilerer Horror als bei der Fortsetzung, dennoch reich an virtuellem Lebenssaft.
3. Dead Space 3. Die finale, frostige Abrechnung mit den Necromorph. Mehr Action als zuvor, weiterhin genug Schocker-Horror vorhanden.

Wenn das "Awakened"-DLC für nen Fünfer zu haben ist, werd ich es mich auch noch gönnen.

Auf Teil 4 wird man allein schon wegen des Technik-Wechsels wohl erst mal einige Zeit warten müssen, aber ist in meinen Augen nicht verkehrt.
In der Zwischenzeit werde ich in die nebenbei produzierten "Dead Space"-Animationsfilme reinschauen und evtl. einen der bisher veröffentlichten Romane abgreifen.


----------



## TheBobnextDoor (20. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> lass dich dabei aber nicht gleich deshalb entmutigen, weil I.C. nicht spricht, es ist in der Tat sehr gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn man die anderen Teile kennt


 
Ja das ist mir bewusst, vielleicht ein bisschen gewöhnungsbedürftig aber wenn Story und Atmospähre stimmen, muss es auch kein Nachteil sein


----------



## Monalye (20. August 2013)

Taiwez schrieb:


> Den dritten teil habe ich jetzt erst seit dem Humble-Bumble Angebot von EA.  Soll ja eher schlecht als recht sein, aber ich mach mir lieber selbst ein Bild davon.


 
Das solltest du auf jeden Fall so machen, die Meinungen darüber gehen sehr weit auseinander, nur weil einige es schlecht finden und zerreissen, muss es nicht schlecht sein 



sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich habe alle drei Teile im normalen Schwierigkeitsgrad durchgespielt. Überhaupt spiele ich jedes Spiel auf "normal". Nicht zu frustig, nicht zu leicht, so hoffe ich das bei dieser Wahl.
> Auf Teil 1 bin ich durch die vielen Berichte gestoßen und dem Begriff "Resident Evil-Killer" gestoßen. Da es mit RE bergab ging, sprich die Action dominierte und quasi nichts mehr vom alten Schocker-Horror geblieben ist, wollte ich mal eine neue Marke probieren. Zumal mich auch das Sci-Fi-Setting sehr ansprach.
> 
> Habs gespielt. Immer in 1-Stunden-Phasen. Denn die Schocks waren mörderisch. Der Sound, das plötzliche Auftauchen der Necros, auf aufschrillende Musik... Solche Herzattacken hatte ich seit "Resident Evil 2" nicht mehr. Das Spiel machte mir Angst... Und darum liebte ich es sofort.
> ...



Absolut grandios beschrieben 
Hast du DS3 nur einmal als Standardspiel gespielt, oder hast du danach auch andere Modi probiert?

Das finde ich an DS3 übrigens toll, wenn man das einmal zu Ende gespielt hat, kann man es sehr gut weiterspielen, unter anderen Voraussetzungen, oder mit anderen/schwierigeren Herausforderungen.

Ich spiel es jetzt, wie gesagt, im "klassischen" Modus und stoße dabei auf Probleme, die ich im Standardspiel nicht hatte. Im Standardspiel sind Ressourcen absolut kein Problem, man findet überall mehr wie genug, was man nicht hat bastelt man sich, die Mats dafür sammeln ja die braven (und wirklich süßen) Sucher-Bots.

Der klassische Modus soll eigentlich ein Modus sein, in dem man mit den Schwierigkeiten aus DS1 und DS2 umgehen muss, also mangelnde Ressourcen wie in DS1 oder das man keine eigenen Waffen bauen kann (was mir egal ist, Plasmacutter ftw.)
Dabei wurde aber eines ausser Acht gelassen, denn man bekommt im klassischen Modus Sucherbots zur Hand... und die gab's definitiv nicht. Durch das Einsetzen der Sucherbots bekommt man ja, abhängig von der gefundenen Menge, Rationspunkte, die man dann im Shop gegen ein Ressourcenpack tauschen kann....  leichter gehts übrigens, wenn man dafür 2,90 hinlegt, aber für mich ein absolutes NoGo.

Aber das reißt es trotzdem nicht raus, trotz Sucherbots und obwohl ich bereits einmal 60 Rationspunkte für ein Ressourcenpack eingelöst habe, ist der Ressourcenmangel echt krass, übelst und frustrierend.
Ich bin jetzt in Kapitel 11, wo ich zum 2. Mal gegen das große Schneemonster kämpfen muss.... hab aber NULL Stasepacks und grad mal ZWEI kleine Medikits. Ich hab' noch keinen Plan, wie ich das jemals schaffen soll, das einzige was ich jetzt schon weiß, das ich damit wieder mindestens 2 - 3 Stunden beschäftigt sein werde (inkl. Frustpausen)

Wer also massochistisch veranlagt oder sehr frustressistent ist, ist mit dem klassischen Modus echt gut bedient (Achtung, wird erst freigeschaltet, wenn man das Spiel einmal auf Standard fertig hat)


----------



## Monalye (20. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich bin jetzt in Kapitel 11, wo ich zum 2. Mal gegen das große Schneemonster kämpfen muss.... hab aber NULL Stasepacks und grad mal ZWEI kleine Medikits. Ich hab' noch keinen Plan, wie ich das jemals schaffen soll, das einzige was ich jetzt schon weiß, das ich damit wieder mindestens 2 - 3 Stunden beschäftigt sein werde (inkl. Frustpausen)



ich schaff' das Vieh einfach nicht, was soll ich tun ?  Soll ich das Spiel wirklich ein paar Speicherpunkte weiter vorne neu laden, ausreichend Stase-Packs farmen und dann das Vieh versuchen? Aber was ist, wenn ich keine Stase-Packs sparen kann, dann war der ganze Weg umsonst, denn auf dem Weg zum Schneemonster sind so viele dieser schnellen Nekromorphs, die einen umschmeissen, wenn man sie nicht stunt..., da verbrauch ich sicher alles gesparte  ich werd' wahnsinnig :'(


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> ich schaff' das Vieh einfach nicht, was soll ich tun ?  Soll ich das Spiel wirklich ein paar Speicherpunkte weiter vorne neu laden, ausreichend Stase-Packs farmen und dann das Vieh versuchen? Aber was ist, wenn ich keine Stase-Packs sparen kann, dann war der ganze Weg umsonst, denn auf dem Weg zum Schneemonster sind so viele dieser schnellen Nekromorphs, die einen umschmeissen, wenn man sie nicht stunt..., da verbrauch ich sicher alles gesparte  ich werd' wahnsinnig :'(


 Meinst du dieses spinnenartige Riesenvieh ? An der Stelle wo man es dann in diese Maschine "verharken" muss ?
Dieses ist eigentlich recht einfach zu knacken. Wenn du eines von ihren wunden Punkten erwischt hast, bäumt sich das Vieh kurz auf und rennt geradewegs auf dich zu. An deiner Stelle würde ich schon dann, wenn es anfängt sich aufzutürmen, mich seitlich bewegen, sprich um das Ding herumtänzeln und dann, wenn es auf dich zugerannt kommt, einen seitlichen Hechtsprung machen. Schnell umdrehen und dann die nächste "Leuchtkugel" abballern.
Damit kann man Munition und Stase gut einsparen.

Vorher aber diese kleineren Necros umlegen !


----------



## Monalye (20. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Meinst du dieses spinnenartige Riesenvieh ? An der Stelle wo man es dann in diese Maschine "verharken" muss ?
> Dieses ist eigentlich recht einfach zu knacken. Wenn du eines von ihren wunden Punkten erwischt hast, bäumt sich das Vieh kurz auf und rennt geradewegs auf dich zu. An deiner Stelle würde ich schon dann, wenn es anfängt sich aufzutürmen, mich seitlich bewegen, sprich um das Ding herumtänzeln und dann, wenn es auf dich zugerannt kommt, einen seitlichen Hechtsprung machen. Schnell umdrehen und dann die nächste "Leuchtkugel" abballern.
> Damit kann man Munition und Stase gut einsparen.
> 
> Vorher aber diese kleineren Necros umlegen !



Nein, einen Kampf davor, aus dem das Vieh dann wieder flüchtet, in Kapitel 11. Ich sollte es verlangsamen, ansonsten stürmt es so auf mich zu, haut mich 3 x um ohne das ich weg kann. Aber ich hab absolut nada Stasepacks und grad mal 2 kleine Medipacks, dieses Umhaun kann ich also auch nicht wirklich wegheilen.

Ich muss in dem Kampf erst die 3 großen Arme wegschießen (die ohne Stase auch total hektisch rumwedeln), hab ich das geschafft, öffnet es das Maul in dem auch mehrere gelbe Beutel sind, die ich wegschießen muss. Ist das erledigt, geht das Ganze von vorne los, erst wieder die 3 Fangarme, danach wieder die Beutel im Maul, alles in allem 3 mal... das krieg ich ohne Stase-Packs nie hin....

Ich hab jetzt den Anfang von Kapitel 10 geladen, such mir StasePacks und hoffe, das ich ziemlich zeitnah zum Schneemonster in Kapitel 11 wieder einsteigen kann (ohne diese Huscher-Nekromorphs nochmal machen zu müssen). So einen Krampf hatte ich ehrlich gesagt noch nie, der Mangel an Ressourcen ist heftig


----------



## Kreon (20. August 2013)

Das Waffencraftingsystem bei DS3 hat mich enttäuscht. Hatte nie genug Ressourcen die "besten" Waffen zu bauen. Die, die ich zu Testzwecken gebaut habe, hatten alle nicht die erwartete Durchschlagskraft, sodass ich beim Plasmacutter geblieben bin und quasi das ganze Spiel mit einer Waffe durchgespielt habe (auf normal).

Mein Highlight der Reihe ist Teil 2. Habe es im Hardcore Modus durchgespielt. Höchster Schwierigkeitsgrad und man darf nur 3 Mal speichern. Man muss das Game also in höchstens 4 Spielsessions am Stück durchspielen. Die Atmosphäre war einfach gandios und man selbst enorm angespannt, wenn man wusste, dass beim nächsten Tod die letzten 1-3 Spielstunden umsonst waren und man wieder von vorne anfangen kann.

Teil 1 finde ich ebenso grandios wie Teil 2, jedoch wird die Gruselatmosphäre zu sehr gehypt. So gruselig fand ich es jetzt nicht, vielleicht habe ich es auch zu oft durchgespielt (auf allen Schwierigkeitsgraden).

Zum Speichersystem in Teil 3: ist es nicht so, dass es alle paar Meter einen Checkpoint gibt, bei dem wieder einsteigt, wenn man stirbt. Beim Neustart eines Spiel steigt man aber immer nur da wieder ins Spiel ein, wenn in der Ecke auch das "Speichern" Symbol erscheint. Dies ist nur ein paar Mal pro Kapitel der Fall. Also habe ich immer erst dann das Spiel beendet, wenn ich einen neuen Abschnitt erreicht und dieses Checkpoint-Save-Symbol gesehen habe.


----------



## Monalye (20. August 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Das Waffencraftingsystem bei DS3 hat mich enttäuscht. Hatte nie genug Ressourcen die "besten" Waffen zu bauen. Die, die ich zu Testzwecken gebaut habe, hatten alle nicht die erwartete Durchschlagskraft, sodass ich beim Plasmacutter geblieben bin und quasi das ganze Spiel mit einer Waffe durchgespielt habe (auf normal).
> 
> Mein Highlight der Reihe ist Teil 2. Habe es im Hardcore Modus durchgespielt. Höchster Schwierigkeitsgrad und man darf nur 3 Mal speichern. Man muss das Game also in höchstens 4 Spielsessions am Stück durchspielen. Die Atmosphäre war einfach gandios und man selbst enorm angespannt, wenn man wusste, dass beim nächsten Tod die letzten 1-3 Spielstunden umsonst waren und man wieder von vorne anfangen kann.
> 
> ...


 
Das Craftingsystem in DS3 ist bestimmt ein Diskussionspunkt, da geb ich dir Recht. Auch dazu, das die gebauten Waffen echt nicht so der Renner waren, ich hab' immer etwas auf die Balken geachtet, die rechts unten eingeblendet sind, für Schaden, Clip, Nachladen und Feuerrate. War der Schadensbalken sehr kurz, hab ich es sowieso gar nicht ausprobiert. Mit den Upgrade-Platinen kann man allerdings sehr viel wett machen, im Spiel+ findet man doch schon Platinen mit +3. Damit habe ich es geschafft, das mein Plasmacutter alle Balken, ausser Feuerrate, voll hatte, auch das sekundäre Tool  das ich eingebaut hatte, den Ripper, hab' ich mit den Upgrade-Platinen voll ausgebaut. 

Aufrichtige Gratulation dazu, das du DS2 sogar im Hardcore-Modus durchgespielt hast 

Das Speichersystem zu DS3 überrascht mich leider immer wieder. Auch ich achte immer darauf, das ich nur nach einem Autosave das Spiel verlasse, aber die Wiedereinstiegsmöglichkeiten verwirren mich sehr. Für mich ist es das gleiche, ob ich jetzt "beim letzten Speicherpunkt fortsetzen" oder "Story fortsetzen" auswähle.
Da ich jetzt grad große Probleme im "Klassischen Modus" mit der Schneekreatur in Kapitel 11 habe, hab ich über die Kapitelauswahl Kapitel 10 gewählt, hab ein paar Stasepacks gefarmt und habe danach "Story fortsetzen" gewählt und ich war tatsächlich wieder direkt beim Schneemonster 

Als ich heute aber mit dem Spielen begann, habe ich "beim letzten Speicherpunkt fortsetzen" ausgewählt und war wieder an einer Stelle, die ich gestern definitiv schon durchgespielt hatte und zwar an der Stelle, an der ich grade den großen Ofen aktiviert hatte (Kapitel11). Aufgehört hab ich gestern aber eine Ebene vor dem Schneemonster, also etwa eine halbe Stunde später, die ich heute wiederholen musste. 
Aussteigen ist ja auch keine Lösung, denn raus komm ich nur mit "speichern und beenden"... wenn ich dann "beim letzten Speicherpunkt fortsetzen" auswähle, lande ich (natürlich) genau wieder da... also bleibt mir nix anderes übrig, als diese halbe Stunde nochmal zu spielen. Als ich das heute wiederholt habe, hab ich beobachtet, das mehrmals ein Autosave durchgeführt wurde, das muss also gestern auch geschehen sein.... aber warum konnte ich da nicht wieder beginnen, sondern so weit hinten? Wie gesagt, ich spiel DS3 jetzt das 3. Mal.... aber das wird für mich wohl ein ungelöstes Rätsel bleiben


----------



## Monalye (20. August 2013)

ich hab's endlich geschafft...über 3 Stunden mit Frust- und Stase-farmen-Pause, endlich kann ich weiter spielen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2013)

Eigentlich müsste ich mir nach all den Jahren noch mal den ersten Teil antun, nur allein um zu testen, ob das Spiel es noch heute schafft, dass ich mir vor Panik fast in die Buchse scheisse...


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. August 2013)

Teil 1 und 2 gehören zu meinen Lieblingsspielen, wobei ich Teil 1 vorziehen würde. Der hatte damals ein richtig geiles Horror-Survival Feeling und hat mich an vielen Stellen an Alien, einen meiner Lieblingsfilme, erinnert  
Die Story und das Ende fand ich auch klasse, wenn es nach mir gegangen wäre, hätte man das auch einfach so stehen lassen können, ohne Fortsetzung. 
Trotzdem fand ich Teil 2 dann auch nochmal richtig gut. Es ging hier zwar schon deutlich mehr Richtung Action, trotzdem hatte ich das Gefühl, dass sie noch die richtige Balance zwischen Action und Horror hatten. Und außerdem wurden ja kleinere Gameplay-Macken ausgemerzt oder verbessert (Schwerkraft, Brotkrümelspur etc.).

Teil 3 hab ich mir dann nicht für PC geholt, sondern ein paar Monate später auf XBox mit einem Freund gespielt. Zugegebenermaßen hab ich die Kampagne bis heute nicht ganz durch, sondern nur ca. 2/3, aber das was ich gesehen habe, hat mir gar nicht gefallen. 
Und zwar in allen Belangen. Manchmal verdient es ein Franchise meiner Meinung nach einfach auch mal zu Ende gebracht zu werden. Sonst wirkt es irgendwann zu aufgesetzt und bekannt. Oder es schlägt (Action-)Pfade ein, die einem einfach nicht mehr gefallen. 
Die Geschichte von Isaac hatte meiner Meinung mit Teil 2 ein gutes Ende gefunden. 

Für mich ist die Dead Space Reihe jedenfalls erstmal abgehakt, wie so viele Franchises die unter EA laufen...


----------



## Shadow_Man (20. August 2013)

Als Teil 1 damals erschien, das war ja irgendwie gerade EAs kreative Phase. Das war in der Zeit, als auch Spiele wie beispielsweise ein Mirror's Edge erschienen sind. Ich war damals sehr überrascht, weil das Spiel völlig EA-untypisch war.
Ich hätte nie gedacht, das EA nochmal ein Horrorspiel macht, das letzte was sie davor vertrieben haben in der Richtung, das war Undying im Jahre 2001. Das war damals sehr gefloppt von den Verkaufszahlen her, obwohl es eines der besten Horrorspiele überhaupt war.
Daher hätte ich nicht gedacht, dass sie nochmal so was in der Richtung machen werden. Aber zum Glück haben sie es getan und Dead Space 1 hat mir auch sehr gefallen. Eine ziemlich gute Atmosphäre und auch das Gameplay und die verschiedenen Waffen waren ganz gut gemacht. Beim 2.Teil war es dann schon um einiges Actionreicher, aber es ging noch so.
Den 3.Teil hab ich bis heute aber noch nicht gespielt. Mich haben damals diese actionreichen Videos und auch die Sache mit den Mikrotransaktionen total abgeschreckt, dass ich erst mal auf das Spiel verzichtet hatte. Mittlerweile bekommt man es aber nachgeworfen und so hab ich es jetzt auch. Mal schauen, vielleicht mach ich mir demnächst mal eine "Dead-Space-Zeit" und zocke alle 3 Spiele hintereinander durch.


----------



## Monalye (20. August 2013)

xNomAnorx schrieb:


> Teil 3 hab ich mir dann nicht für PC geholt, sondern ein paar Monate später auf XBox mit einem Freund gespielt. Zugegebenermaßen hab ich die Kampagne bis heute nicht ganz durch, sondern nur ca. 2/3, aber das was ich gesehen habe, hat mir gar nicht gefallen.
> Und zwar in allen Belangen. Manchmal verdient es ein Franchise meiner Meinung nach einfach auch mal zu Ende gebracht zu werden. Sonst wirkt es irgendwann zu aufgesetzt und bekannt. Oder es schlägt (Action-)Pfade ein, die einem einfach nicht mehr gefallen.
> Die Geschichte von Isaac hatte meiner Meinung mit Teil 2 ein gutes Ende gefunden.
> 
> Für mich ist die Dead Space Reihe jedenfalls erstmal abgehakt, wie so viele Franchises die unter EA laufen...



DS3 geht zugegebenermaßen tatsächlich etwas in Richtung Action, was mir persönlich deshalb aber nicht schlechter gefällt. Das hat vielleicht auch damit zu tun, das ich die Reihe leider erst mit DS2 begonnen habe, ich glaub' das das wohl den Unterschied ausmacht, was man sich von einem DS erwartet. 
An Schockern bietet DS3 wirklich einiges, aber richtige Grusel- bzw. Angststimmung kommt nicht sehr oft auf, Angst hab' ich zb. nur vor den Dingern die an der Wand kleben und so komisch gurren. Es gurrt und gluckst, aber ich finde diese "Drecksvieher" einfach nicht. Ansonsten überwiegt eher die Angst, gleich wieder so erschrocken zu werden, das man einen Herzkasper bekommt, die Szenerie selbst hat allerdings kaum mal etwas gruseliges.
Dennoch ist das Spiel irrsinnig spannend, außer wenn man eine Ebene gesäubert hat, hat man kaum mal Ruhe. Ich hab' bei mir selbst schon öfter festgestellt, das ich bei schwierigen Gegnern oder Monsterhorden regelrecht die Luft anhalte. Sind die dann endlich tot (oder ich) merk ich erst, das ich fast schon blau angelaufen bin...


----------



## Kreon (20. August 2013)

Allgemein zum Thema "Grusel in Spielen".
Ich habe beobachtet, dass ich mich heutzutage einfach nicht mehr so stark in Spielen erschrecken lassen kann bzw. mir Spiele nicht mehr so nahe gehen wie früher. Das wird wohl auch am eigenen Alter liegen. Die "schlimmsten" Momente hatte ich in Dark Projekt anno 1998.
Daran kam selbst DS1 nicht heran.
Heutzutage habe ich wohl gar nicht mehr die Zeit so tief und intensiv und lange (was die Spielzeit am Stück angeht) in ein Spiel einzutauchen, als dass es mich wirklich gruseln könnte.


----------



## xNomAnorx (20. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> DS3 geht zugegebenermaßen tatsächlich etwas in Richtung Action, was mir persönlich deshalb aber nicht schlechter gefällt. Das hat vielleicht auch damit zu tun, das ich die Reihe leider erst mit DS2 begonnen habe, ich glaub' das das wohl den Unterschied ausmacht, was man sich von einem DS erwartet.
> An Schockern bietet DS3 wirklich einiges, aber richtige Grusel- bzw. Angststimmung kommt nicht sehr oft auf, Angst hab' ich zb. nur vor den Dingern die an der Wand kleben und so komisch gurren. Es gurrt und gluckst, aber ich finde diese "Drecksvieher" einfach nicht. Ansonsten überwiegt eher die Angst, gleich wieder so erschrocken zu werden, das man einen Herzkasper bekommt, die Szenerie selbst hat allerdings kaum mal etwas gruseliges.
> Dennoch ist das Spiel irrsinnig spannend, außer wenn man eine Ebene gesäubert hat, hat man kaum mal Ruhe. Ich hab' bei mir selbst schon öfter festgestellt, das ich bei schwierigen Gegnern oder Monsterhorden regelrecht die Luft anhalte. Sind die dann endlich tot (oder ich) merk ich erst, das ich fast schon blau angelaufen bin...


 
Ich fand die Teile die ich von DS3 gespielt habe, überhaupt nicht gruselig. Teilweise, zu Beginn, spannend, aber erschrocken hab ich mich eigentlich nie richtig. 
Liegt natürlich zum Teil auch daran, dass ich es nie allein gezockt habe und im Koop geht da wohl sowieso Spannung verloren. Trotzdem liegt Teil 3 da meiner Meinung nach meilenweit hinter dem Erstling.
Wobei ich in der Hinsicht wohl mittlerweile auch einfach abgehärteter bin, als damals beim ersten Teil. Nachdem ich Amnesia durch hatte, hat alles andere irgendwie weniger schlimm gewirkt


----------



## OldShatterhand (20. August 2013)

Teil 1 auf XB durchgespielt. Sehr begeistert gewesen, besondes von der Atmosphäre (Licht, Schatten, Rauch etc.). Dann nochmal durchgespielt mit dem coolen Military Suit.
Teil 2 angefangen und nach einer Stunde aufgehört....zu wenig neues, spielte sich wie ein Addon. Hatte keine richtige Motivation mehr, das Ding zu beenden. Selbes Schicksal übrigens bei Bioshock 2.
Dead Space 3 kenn ich somit nicht mehr.

Gestern angefangen, den ersten nochmal am PC zu spielen. Optik etwas ernüchternd, hatte ich damals besser in Erinnerung, ist aber ja auch schon etwas her. Trotzdem gefällts mir noch recht gut. Weiss nicht ob ich einen von den Nachfolgern je wieder anfasse.


----------



## Fraggerick (20. August 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Teil 1 auf XB durchgespielt. Sehr begeistert gewesen, besondes von der Atmosphäre (Licht, Schatten, Rauch etc.). Dann nochmal durchgespielt mit dem coolen Military Suit.
> Teil 2 angefangen und nach einer Stunde aufgehört....zu wenig neues, spielte sich wie ein Addon. Hatte keine richtige Motivation mehr, das Ding zu beenden. Selbes Schicksal übrigens bei Bioshock 2.
> Dead Space 3 kenn ich somit nicht mehr.
> 
> Gestern angefangen, den ersten nochmal am PC zu spielen. Optik etwas ernüchternd, hatte ich damals besser in Erinnerung, ist aber ja auch schon etwas her. Trotzdem gefällts mir noch recht gut. Weiss nicht ob ich einen von den Nachfolgern je wieder anfasse.


gut gut... dann wend ich mich mal hier her 

bin grad im teil eins echt am anfang, da in der krankenstation. lohnt es mit energieknoten verschlossene Türen zu öffnen? also sind da irgendwelche imba-waffen dahinter?

muss ich mir die waffen kaufen oder finde ich die ( wie in FC 2 und 3 zB ) auch im verlauf des spieles automatisch?

lohnt es überhaupt andere waffen zu kaufen? bin mim plasmacutter und meinem stampf-füßchen recht zu frieden 

€dith: gutgut, ein teil der fragen ist ja schon geklärt...

kann das sein das ich beim verbessern immer auch Sachen verbessern muss, die ich eigentlich nicht verbessern will? zb sind bei mir die ersten 2 oder 3 punkte am anzug nur "luft".

und wenn ich den anzug verbessere, und mir dann einen neuen kaufe, dann gilt das auch für den, oder?


----------



## LordCrash (20. August 2013)

@Manalye

Siehst du, du brauchst mich gar nicht, um einen Thread zu gründen. Das hast du doch super alleine hinbekommen.


----------



## Monalye (20. August 2013)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> gut gut... dann wend ich mich mal hier her
> 
> bin grad im teil eins echt am anfang, da in der krankenstation. lohnt es mit energieknoten verschlossene Türen zu öffnen? also sind da irgendwelche imba-waffen dahinter?
> 
> ...


 
freut mich, das es dich hier rein verschlagen hat 
Ich hab' im anderen Thread deine Frage gelesen und darauf geantwortet, darum kopiere ich das hier jetzt einfach mal rein 

*Zitat von Fraggerick 
lohnt es sich in dead space energieknoten ´zum offnen von Türen einzusetzen? und macht es sinn mir waffen zu kaufen? spiel auf mittel, bin grad im krankentrakt und komme mit meinem plsmacutter ganz gut zurecht ^^*


_Ich hab' heute einen Dead-Space-Thread eröffnet, weil immer wieder Diksussionen und Fragen zu diesem Spiel entstehen, wo sie off-topic sind. Hier kannst du diesen Thread finden: Dead Space - eine großartige Spielreihe

Dennoch kurz meine Meinung zu deiner Frage:
Wenn du recht knapp mit Munition, Health- oder StasePacks bist, lohnt es sich bestimmt hinter diesen Türen nachzusehen.

Erstrangig würde ich die Energieknoten aber zum Upgraden des RIG oder meiner Lieblingswaffe verwenden. Grad beim Upgraden braucht man immer wieder Energieknoten für leere Plätze, deshalb hab' ich die immer gespart. Wenn du mit dem Plasmacutter gut zurecht kommst (ist ohnehin die Isaac-Clark-Waffe schlechthin  ) würde ich diese mit Energieknoten upgraden. Als zweite Waffe würde ich etwas konträres zum Plasmacutter wählen, zb. eine MG oder einen Ripper (gab' s den in DS2 schon? bin mir grad nicht sicher) Der Ripper ist ein Sägeblatt, mit dem man sehr gut Nekromorphs, die einem zu sehr an die Pelle rücken, wegschnetzeln kann.
In mehr als höchstens drei Waffen würde ich nicht investieren, upgraden würde ich nur meine absolute Lieblingswaffe, denn meine Erfahrung ist, das man in DS die Waffe nicht wirklich oft wechselt. Hingegen wichtig finde ich schon, das du dein RIG upgradest, um mehr Rüstung und Trefferpunkte zu bekommen... Luft ist zu vernachlässigen, darin würd ich keine Knoten verschwenden.

Ich weiß, es ist sehr verlockend Energieknoten für verschlossene Türen zu opfern, ich hab' mir für diesen Fall immer einen Reserve-Energieknoten behalten, oder gekauft (kostet 10.000). Darin hab ich lieber investiert als in eine neue Waffe, die dann eh nicht das Wahre ist und ich trotzdem immer den Plasmacutter verwendet habe.

Falls du weitere Fragen zu DS hast, gerne hier  : Dead Space - eine großartige Spielreihe_


Ich hoffe, das ich dir damit ein wenig helfen konnte


----------



## Kreon (20. August 2013)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> bin grad im teil eins echt am anfang, da in der krankenstation. lohnt es mit energieknoten verschlossene Türen zu öffnen? also sind da irgendwelche imba-waffen dahinter?
> muss ich mir die waffen kaufen oder finde ich die ( wie in FC 2 und 3 zB ) auch im verlauf des spieles automatisch?
> lohnt es überhaupt andere waffen zu kaufen? bin mim plasmacutter und meinem stampf-füßchen recht zu frieden
> und wenn ich den anzug verbessere, und mir dann einen neuen kaufe, dann gilt das auch für den, oder?


 
Ich würde immer alle Türen öffnen, manchmal gibt es sogar Energieknoten darin zu finden.
Man kann, muss aber nicht, das ganze Spiel mit dem Plasmacutter durchspielen. Ist von der Schwierigkeit her kein Problem.
Die Anzugverbesserungen sind für alle Anzüge gültig.


----------



## Monalye (20. August 2013)

LordCrash schrieb:


> @Manalye
> 
> Siehst du, du brauchst mich gar nicht, um einen Thread zu gründen. Das hast du doch super alleine hinbekommen.



danke


----------



## Fraggerick (20. August 2013)

kann man überhaupt waffen finden?

und wie läuft das mim speichern? ich wurde grad spontan von irgendwelche käfern vernascht, bin dann aber direkt vor der stelle wieder gespawned. kann man sich darauf verlassen? oder was das so eine "endgegner-ausnahme" ? naja, ist dunkel draußen, ich will nachher schlafen.. ich hör mal auf für heute


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (20. August 2013)

Fraggerick schrieb:


> kann man überhaupt waffen finden?
> 
> und wie läuft das mim speichern? ich wurde grad spontan von irgendwelche käfern vernascht, bin dann aber direkt vor der stelle wieder gespawned. kann man sich darauf verlassen? oder was das so eine "endgegner-ausnahme" ? naja, ist dunkel draußen, ich will nachher schlafen.. ich hör mal auf für heute


 Teil 1 und 2 haben Speicherbänke, auf die du direkt zugehen musst (siehe Bild), während DS3 den Fortschritt automatisch speichert. Falls man dort aber an einer bestimmten Stelle in den jeweiligen Kapitel neu starten möchte, kann man das über die Optionen unter "Kapitel" machen. Praktisch, und sogar mit einer kurzen Inhaltsangabe in Textform, was zuletzt passiert ist und was deine momentane Aufgabe ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wenn man mal den Löffel abgeben sollte (und das auf einer der vielen widerlichen Arten ), wird man (glaube ich) zum letzten Savepoint zurück befördert.

Zu den Waffen:
In den ersten Teilen musste man sich die Waffen kaufen, wenn ich mich recht erinnere. In DS3 bastelt man widerum aus aufgelesenen Ressourchen ganz individuelle Ballermänner.


----------



## Monalye (21. August 2013)

Ich häng schon wieder am nächsten Bossgegner in DS3 Klassikmodus, nämlich an Nexus, Ende Kapitel 12. Die Adds (Feeder) lassen Munition in Massen fallen, aber ich hab' zu wenig HealthPacks ("nur" 6 mittlere). Zwei mal einsaugen übersteh ich, dann hab ich keine Heilung mehr und das wars.... wird wieder eine stundenlange Angelegenheit


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2013)

Oh ja, die Stelle war selbst im normalen Spielmodus nicht ganz ohne. Das Ausschalten der Feeder, parallel das Ausweichen des riesigen Tetakelarmes, dann noch die wunde Stelle des Monsters treffen... Und das noch bei dem Saugwind... Da helfen nur schnelle Reflexe und absolute Zielgenauigkeit.


----------



## Monalye (21. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Oh ja, die Stelle war selbst im normalen Spielmodus nicht ganz ohne. Das Ausschalten der Feeder, parallel das Ausweichen des riesigen Tetakelarmes, dann noch die wunde Stelle des Monsters treffen... Und das noch bei dem Saugwind... Da helfen nur schnelle Reflexe und absolute Zielgenauigkeit.



Ich versuch das Erscheinen der Feeder zu verhindern, indem ich gleich die gelben Beutel, die Nexus ausspuckt und aus der die Feeder schlüpfen, wegschiesse, so gut ich kann. Denn die lassen ohnehin nur Munition fallen, davon hab ich reichlich, Healthpacks wären wertvoller  Auch Stase hilft leider nicht, Nexus lässt sich nicht stunnen.

Es ist ja erst geschafft, wenn man alle Beutel im Maul von Nexus weggeschossen hat und die sind richtig schwer zu treffen, weil sie nur zu sehen sind, während man eingesaugt wird. Treffe ich keinen dabei, verschluckt er mich und spuckt mich wieder aus, was irre viel Gesundheit kostet 

Hab' eine Frustpause eingelegt, ich werd' es jetzt wieder versuchen....


----------



## Monalye (21. August 2013)

Ich hab' gerade die Kommentare zum Test der PCG durchgelesen und bin einigermaßen entgeistert  ich find' die Wertung nicht zu hoch, wie vorgeworfen, auch den Text nicht als Werbetext fürs Spiel.... meinetwegen hätte DS3 noch höher bewertet werden können, für mich stimmt bei diesem Spiel echt fast alles (nur das Hacken bei den 2 Bildschirmen nervt auf dem PC mit Tastatur)

Falls noch jemand schmöckern möchte, hier der Link http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...urvival-horror-fortsetzung-zum-verlieben.html


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' gerade die Kommentare zum Test der PCG durchgelesen und bin einigermaßen entgeistert  ich find' die Wertung nicht zu hoch, wie vorgeworfen, auch den Text nicht als Werbetext fürs Spiel.... meinetwegen hätte DS3 noch höher bewertet werden können, für mich stimmt bei diesem Spiel echt fast alles (nur das Hacken bei den 2 Bildschirmen nervt auf dem PC mit Tastatur)
> 
> Falls noch jemand schmöckern möchte, hier der Link http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...urvival-horror-fortsetzung-zum-verlieben.html


 Die negativen Kommentare beschränken sich hauptsächlich auf die DLCs zum Verkaufsstart und die fälschliche Behauptung, DS3 wäre ein Klon von "Lost Planet" - wegen der Eisplanet-Location. Über das eigentliche Spiel konnte zu dem Zeitpunkt wohl die Wenigsten wirklich Sinnvolles beitragen, da es wohl weder gekauft noch gespielt wurde. 

Die PCG-Wertung geht in Ordnung. Auch mit ner Wertung zwischen 85 und 90 hätte ich gut leben können.


----------



## xNomAnorx (21. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' gerade die Kommentare zum Test der PCG durchgelesen und bin einigermaßen entgeistert  ich find' die Wertung nicht zu hoch, wie vorgeworfen, auch den Text nicht als Werbetext fürs Spiel.... meinetwegen hätte DS3 noch höher bewertet werden können, für mich stimmt bei diesem Spiel echt fast alles (nur das Hacken bei den 2 Bildschirmen nervt auf dem PC mit Tastatur)
> 
> Falls noch jemand schmöckern möchte, hier der Link http://forum.pcgames.de/kommentare-...urvival-horror-fortsetzung-zum-verlieben.html


 
Ich hab den Test damals kritisiert, weil er meiner Meinung nach schlecht geschrieben ist. Es bleiben einfach zu viele Fragen offen, Tests von anderen Seiten haben da besser informiert. 
Hinzu kommt dann noch, zumindest jetzt, dass ich mit dem Test so gar nicht übereinstimme. "Das beste Dead Space" ist es in keinem Fall und das dem Redakteur nur ein einziger Kontrapunkt für das ganze Spiel einfällt ist auch irgendwie komisch. Ein bisschen kritischer hätte man schon sein können, auf mich wirkt der Test so irgendwie zu euphorisch. 
Aber PCGames Tests haben für mich ehrlich gesagt sowieso nur noch selten Relevanz.


----------



## Monalye (21. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Die negativen Kommentare beschränken sich hauptsächlich auf die DLCs zum Verkaufsstart und die fälschliche Behauptung, DS3 wäre ein Klon von "Lost Planet" - wegen der Eisplanet-Location. Über das eigentliche Spiel konnte zu dem Zeitpunkt wohl die Wenigsten wirklich Sinnvolles beitragen, da es wohl weder gekauft noch gespielt wurde.
> 
> Die PCG-Wertung geht in Ordnung. Auch mit ner Wertung zwischen 85 und 90 hätte ich gut leben können.



Mir sind einige Kommentare aufgefallen, ich hoff' ich mach nichts verbotenes, wenn ich die kurzerhand hier poste 



BuffaloBilI schrieb:


> Ich hab mir die ersten 2 Kapitel bei einem Freund mal angetan.
> 
> Es ist wirklich ein Witz. Die KI ist grottig, Menschen treffen dich nur mit Glück wenn du dich direkt vor sie stellst, rennen stupide direkt auf dich zu und fallen nach einem Treffer um. Man wird mit Munition überhäuft und die Anfangswaffe ist direkt overpowered.
> 
> ...


 


David-Lynch schrieb:


> Der Test hier list sich wirklich eher wie ein Werbetext. Die Note ist nach meinem Empfinden auch viel zu hoch.
> 
> Interessant ist auch der Vergleich mit dem Test auf Golem.de der kommt zu einem ganz anderen Fazit und dem kann ich auch eher zustimmen.


 


ColonelHogan schrieb:


> Die Wertung für Dead Space 3 beträgt bei euch 90%. Also tut mir wirklich leid, aber bei der Wertung muss Ich mich ernsthaft fragen, was ihr da geraucht habt, dass ihr zu einer derart absurd überhöhten Wertung kommt.
> Die Pluspunkte sind ja wohl ein schlechteas Spiel ist ein direkter Konsolenport, ohne DX11. Gamestar schreibt: "generelle Detailarmut", was Ich schon eher treffend finde. Die KI ist strunzedumm, man ballert auf stupide Gegnerhorden, die auf einen zurennen.
> Und dann noch die DLC-Politik. Meine Güte, alleine dafür gehören schon 15% abgezogen, mindestens. Und dann noch das Crafting, was ohne Mikropayments kaum möglich ist. 70% wären eine Wertung, mit der Ich noch leben könnte, aber 90% sind ein blanker Hohn! Das Spiel hat praktisch seine Seele verloren und sich in die nächste Melkkuh für EA verwandelt. Tut mir leid, aber euer Test liest sich wie gekauft!



interessant zu schmöckern, wie unterschiedlich Meinungen sein können


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2013)

Ich würde jenen Leuten, die die 90er-Wertung für zu hoch erachten, sogar ein wenig Recht geben.
Wie gesagt, für mich wäre DS3 ein immer noch sehr guter 85+ - Kandidat, aber auch ich würde das Necro-Finale nicht unbedingt als besten Teil der Reihe kühren. Aber dazu habe ich ja bereits meine umfassende Meinung geschrieben. 

Zusammengefasst lässt sich sagen, dass EA bzw. Visceral ein durchaus gutes Horror-Action-Game mit genügend Spielspaß geschaffen haben, dass nur durch unglückliche gewählte Werbestrategien einen zu Unrecht schlechten Vorab-Ruf genossen hat.


----------



## Monalye (21. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Ich würde jenen Leuten, die die 90er-Wertung für zu hoch erachten, sogar ein wenig Recht geben.
> Wie gesagt, für mich wäre DS3 ein immer noch sehr guter 85+ - Kandidat, aber auch ich würde das Necro-Finale nicht unbedingt als besten Teil der Reihe kühren. Aber dazu habe ich ja bereits meine umfassende Meinung geschrieben.
> 
> Zusammengefasst lässt sich sagen, dass EA bzw. Visceral ein durchaus gutes Horror-Action-Game mit genügend Spielspaß geschaffen haben, dass nur durch unglückliche gewählte Werbestrategien einen zu Unrecht schlechten Vorab-Ruf genossen hat.



Ja da hast du recht, wirklich schade drum.
Mich fasziniert, das ich nach einmal durchspielen damit, für mich, nicht fertig war, sondern die Motivation zu Spiel+ hatte und jetzt auch noch den klassischen Modus um die Teufelshörner (die coole, rote Waffe) zu bekommen.
Andere Spiele, die ich auch durchaus spannend und toll fand, waren für mich nach einmal durchspielen erledigt, wie zb. Bioshock (alle Teile) und RAGE.

Ich hab' grad endlich Nexus bezwungen, das ist im klassischen Modus echt kein Spaziergang mehr  Ich fürchte mich schon ein wenig vor dem Finalkampf gegen das Snowbeast, in dem ich es zwischen die Harpunen locken muss. Das war für mich schon im Standardspiel kein Zuckerlecken...


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich hab' grad endlich Nexus bezwungen, das ist im klassischen Modus echt kein Spaziergang mehr  Ich fürchte mich schon ein wenig vor dem Finalkampf gegen das Snowbeast, in dem ich es zwischen die Harpunen locken muss. Das war für mich schon im Standardspiel kein Zuckerlecken...


 Wie ich schon hinwies:
Das Vieh beschießen, herumtänzeln, ausreichender Hechtsprung, weiterballern. 
Ach ja, und natürlich die Maschine aktivieren und das Vieh in die Richtung dieser Harken locken.


----------



## Monalye (21. August 2013)

aufs Vieh selbst schieß ich eigentlich gar nicht, ich verlangsam es mit Stase, kämpf mich zum Generator durch, versuch die Adds zu killen, die mich angreifen, wenn ich den Generator mit Kinese in Gang gebracht habe, lock ich das Vieh in den Laserstrahl, damit es festhängt und dann sollte ich nur noch die Harpunen betätigen...

Der einzige Krampf ist aber jetzt, das mir das Biest grad mal 2 Sekunden in Stase bleibt, mich somit permanent verfolgt, sodass ich zu nichts komme, mich dauernd umwirft, egal wohin ich mich rolle und ich wieder mal zu wenig Healthpacks habe. Bin jetzt bestimmt schon wieder 7-8 x gestorben dabei.... ich glaub ein viertes Mal spiel ich das Spiel nicht durch, ich mag mir diese Kämpfe im Hardcore-Modus gar nicht vorstellen, so frustressistent ist doch kein Mensch


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (21. August 2013)

2 Sekunden ? Hast du die Stasedauer im RIG-Upgrade nicht verbessert ?


----------



## Monalye (22. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> 2 Sekunden ? Hast du die Stasedauer im RIG-Upgrade nicht verbessert ?


 

Durch den permanenten Ressourcenmangel hab' ich es tatsächlich noch nicht viel verbessern können, erst um einen Punkt 
Ich geh' jetzt in Kapitel 10 zurück, da ist gleich zu Beginn eine Tür mit Torquestange und man kommt nach etwa 30 Minuten zum großen Bohrer, wo durch viele Adds viel Material am Boden liegt... dann versuch ich das Vieh nochmal... so hat es keinen Sinn


----------



## Monalye (24. August 2013)

Mir hat die Speicherfunktion von DS3 grad wieder übel mitgespielt. Ich hab' gestern definitiv Kapitel 14 fast abgeschlossen, es fehlt nur noch eine Rosetta-Probe und habe die Nebenmission Mülldeponie fertig gemacht. Jetzt hab' ich wieder eingeloggt, bin auf "Story fortsetzen" gegangen.... fehlt die komplette Nebenmission, das muss ich alles nochmal machen.

Als zweite Option habe ich nur "beim letzten Speicherpunkt fortsetzen", das kann ich aber auch vergessen, denn um aus diesem Spiel raus zu kommen muss ich "speichern und beenden"...

Ich kapier das einfach nicht, immer wieder dieses "Schicksal", die Speicherfunktion ist echt ein Manko in DS 3 , vor allem nervt mich jetzt, das ich diese miesen, feigen Versteck-Nekromorphs nochmal machen muss (die sich hinter den Kisten verstecken und dann angerannt kommen und einen umstoßen), diese Ebenen hatte ich gestern schon alle gesäubert... nicht ohne dabei mindestens drei Mal zu sterben


----------



## Monalye (26. August 2013)

Klassischer Modus, 18. Kapitel, kurz vor dem Endboss und kurz vor der ultimativen Waffe, den Teufelshörnern 
Zum Glück hab ich im 14. Kapitel eine Stelle gefunden, wo ich reichlich Exploid-Farmen kann, sonst wäre es unschaffbar gewesen, mit so wenig Ressourcen so viele Gegner zu killen.

Ich möcht auf jeden Fall heute den Klassischen Modus fertig machen und dann mit den teufelshörnern das DLC klassisch weiter zu spielen. Danach werd ich mich echt mal an Hardcore versuche, hoffentlich kann ich da meine Waffen und RIG-Upgrades mitnehmen


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (26. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Klassischer Modus, 18. Kapitel, kurz vor dem Endboss und kurz vor der ultimativen Waffe, den Teufelshörnern
> Zum Glück hab ich im 14. Kapitel eine Stelle gefunden, wo ich reichlich Exploid-Farmen kann, sonst wäre es unschaffbar gewesen, mit so wenig Ressourcen so viele Gegner zu killen.
> 
> Ich möcht auf jeden Fall heute den Klassischen Modus fertig machen und dann mit den teufelshörnern das DLC klassisch weiter zu spielen. Danach werd ich mich echt mal an Hardcore versuche, hoffentlich kann ich da meine Waffen und RIG-Upgrades mitnehmen


 Bin nicht sicher ob du den "Awakened"-DLC schon hast, aber dieser ist bis einschließlich morgen im Origin-Store um 50% reduziert. Wenn nicht, zuschlagen. Ich werd's heute abend tun.


----------



## Monalye (26. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Bin nicht sicher ob du den "Awakened"-DLC schon hast, aber dieser ist bis einschließlich morgen im Origin-Store um 50% reduziert. Wenn nicht, zuschlagen. Ich werd's heute abend tun.


 
Ich hab' mir Awakened direkt am gleichenTag gekauft wie DS3... kaum installiert, Shop aufgemacht und DLC gekauft. Ich hab' DS3 nämlich zu einem Aktionspreis von 19,90 kaufen können und darum hab' ich einen kleinen Teil der Ersparnis gleich ins DLC gesteckt. Im Laden kostet DS3 bei uns immer noch 49,90 

Awakened ist total super, du wirst bestimmt begeistert sein


----------



## OldShatterhand (26. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Im Laden kostet DS3 bei uns immer noch 49,90


 Dafür braucht ihr euch nie Sorgen um Zensur zu machen.


----------



## Monalye (26. August 2013)

Würdest du bitte die 50 % Aktion fürs DLC "Awakaned" in den Schnäppchen-Thread posten? Ich glaub', das das bestimmt mehrere kaufen würden, wenn es das mal um die Hälfte gibt, ich hätte es ohne deinen Hinweiß jetzt auch übersehen 


Edit: Grad' gesehen, das ihr das schon heute morgen in diesen Thread geschrieben hab, der Thread ist schon auf die 2. Seite gerutscht, da hab' ich ihn übersehen


----------



## Monalye (26. August 2013)

LouisLoiselle schrieb:


> Dafür braucht ihr euch nie Sorgen um Zensur zu machen.


 
Das stimmt allerdings, ich weiß noch wie damals Dead Island rauskam, konnten es unsere deutschen Vereinsmitglieder doch tatsächlich nicht mit uns spielen, weil es in Deutschland verboten war. Fand ich krass damals 

Aber dennoch find ich diesen Preis eine Frechheit, wenn man sich, so wie ich, Spiele wann immer es geht nur physisch kaufen möchte, ist man total abhängig von. Da müsste ich so ein Game schon in der Landeshauptstadt suchen, zu einem "normalen" Preis.


----------



## Monalye (26. August 2013)

Ich hab' es fast geschafft, ich bin nun beim Blutmond 
Wenn alles glatt läuft, hab' ich in der nächsten halben Stunde die Teufelshörner , hoffentlich muss ich dafür nicht das DLC auch auf Klassisch abschließen...


----------



## Monalye (26. August 2013)

GESCHAFFT 

Also der Finalkampf ist auf jeden Fall etwas zu leicht, hab' den Mond first-try zerstört, da hab ich mir bei Nekrohorden mehr die Zähne ausgebissen 

Endlich gehört diese geheimnisvolle, rote Waffe mir, damit lässt sich hoffentlich auch der Hardcore-Modus schaffen 
als nächstes mach ich mich aber daran, die Artefakte, Platinen usw. zu suchen, die ich übersehen habe, ich hab' eh fast alle 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monalye (26. August 2013)

Ich hab ein paar Screenshots mit der Waffe gemacht und sie im DLC schon ausprobiert... die ist der absolute Hammer  Beim Standard-Spiel DLC bin ich schon bei den ersten Mobs gestorben... jetzt mit den Teufelshörnern mach ich diese Nekros oneshot weg 

Lustige Gimmicks sind, das Isaac Clark bei jedem Schuss "Bäm Bäm" ruft (schaut ja wie ein roter Fingerhandschuh aus) und beim Nachladen einen coolen Dance-Moove hinlegt 



Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

]





Spoiler






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







Spoiler



Wie stark die Waffe ist, kann man hier gut sehen, bevor die Upgrades überhaupt frei geschalten sind, sind bereits 3 Balken voll (Schaden/Nachladen/Clip), man braucht also nur noch Feuerrate so hoch wie möglich skillen




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Ich kann echt jedem, der DS3 hat, empfehlen die Teufelshörner frei zu spielen, die Waffe macht richtig abgefahrenen Spaß


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (27. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Lustige Gimmicks sind, das Isaac Clark bei jedem Schuss "Bäm Bäm" ruft (schaut ja wie ein roter Fingerhandschuh aus) und beim Nachladen einen coolen Dance-Moove hinlegt


 ROFL

Das klingt so gut, ich kann es mir gerade lebhaft vorstellen. 
Glaube da könnte ich mich ähnlich kaputtlachen wie über die Flüche, die Isaac in DS2 rauslässt, wenn man ihn ständig aufstampfen lässt.

Junge Dame, woher nimmst du die Ausdauer ? Abgesehen von einigen Klassikern wie "Monkey Island", "Das Rätsel des Master Lu" und "Gabriel Knight" habe ich kaum ein Spiel ein zweites Mal oder noch öfters durchgezockt.


----------



## Monalye (27. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> ROFL
> 
> Das klingt so gut, ich kann es mir gerade lebhaft vorstellen.
> Glaube da könnte ich mich ähnlich kaputtlachen wie über die Flüche, die Isaac in DS2 rauslässt, wenn man ihn ständig aufstampfen lässt.
> ...



Ich hab' auch noch bemerkt, das man beim Nachladen und dem Tänzchen von Isaac Clark ein paar Takte Heavy Metal Musik hört  (die Waffe heisst ja: "Teufels-Hörner mit Heavy-Metal-Gesinnung)
Woher ich die Ausdauer nehme... ich muss gestehen, ich hab' vor DS auch noch kein einziges Spiel 2 x gespielt, einmal durchspielen, man hat alles gesehen und wieder runter von der Platte. 
DS2 hab ich dann schon 2 x gespielt (einmal Spiel+ zusätzlich), aber DS3 ist mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel. 
Bei den meisten anderen Spielen nerven mich Zwischensequenzen, bei DS3 fesseln sie mich sogar beim 3. Mal ansehen, Vor allem gibt es ja nach einmal durchspielen weitere Ziele, die man erreichen kann... eben die coole Waffe, wenn man auch den Klassischen Modus schafft, dafür muss man das Game mindestens 2 x spielen . Und jetzt wo ich die coole Waffe hab, beende ich natürlich auch das DLC noch dazu auf Klassisch, ich muss ja die Waffe einspielen . Was hätte es sonst für einen Sinn, wenn ich die Waffe freigespielt habe, damit aber nicht spielen würde 
Und jetzt ist der Ehrgeiz geweckt, denn mit dieser OP-Waffe sollte ja vielleicht sogar der Hardcore-Modus zu schaffen sein, das muss ich probieren 
Ausserdem möchte ich noch alle Sammelerfolge schaffen, also alle Artefakte, Platinen und Logs finden... dafür fehlen mir nicht mehr viele  Das ist in DS3 super gemacht, man klickt im Spiel auf "Fortschritt und Freischaltungen" und sieht genau, in welchem Kapitel man welches Teil übersehen hat, bzw. welche Kapitel zu 100 % abgeschlossen sind. 

Es gibt also immer noch einiges zu tun 
Ich mach natürlich immer wieder DS-Pausen, spiel zwischendurch andere Spiele, wie eben zuletzt die Bioshock-Serie und RAGE, aber zu DS3 komm ich immer wieder zurück und mach weiter. Es ist für mich das allerallerbeste Spiel bisher, mein absolutes Lieblingsspiel, ich find sogar, es ist der beste Teil der DS-Reihe, man kann am meisten machen


----------



## Monalye (27. August 2013)

Ihr werdet euch vielleicht fragen, wozu soll man sich das antun, alle Platinen, Logs usw zu finden... es gibt in DS3 einen sehr guten Grund dafür 
Für den Abschluss einer Kategorie, zb. alle Platinen, bekommt man ein super Rüstungssetteil geschenkt, hier die aktuelle Liste:

Forschung Schaltung Set - findet 35 Text Logs
Comms Schaltung Set - findet 36 Audio Logs
MK-II Overclocked Tip Set und der Flug Anzug - findet alle 40 Artefakte
SCAF Schaltungs Set - findet alle 18 SCAF Artefakte
Unitologist Schaltung Set - findet alle 6 Unitology Artefakte
Erdregierung Schaltung Set - findet alle 6 Erdregierungs Artefakte
Ausländischer Stromkreis Set - findet alle 10 Alien Artefakte
MK-II Overclocked Frame Set - beendet alle optionalen Missionen(Coop eingeschlossen)
Hostile Environment Anzug - beendet alle optionalen Missionen (coop eingeschlossen)

Für die letzten beide Sets braucht man Coop-Partner, falls jemand einen sucht, ich bin auch noch auf der Suche


----------



## Monalye (29. August 2013)

Ich brauch bitte eure Hilfe, ich kann zu diesen Problemen auch im Internet nichts finden 

Und zwar geht es um die Spiel+ Modi "nur Überleben" und "Hardcore"

Ich hab' beim Erstellen des Games *nur Überleben" anfangs die Info erhalten, das mein Planetcracker (Elitewaffe, die ich fürs Spielen von DS2 bekommen habe), mein Tundra-Aufklärungsset (gekauftes DLC) und meine Aegis-Waffe (gekauftes DLC) im Safe hinterlegt wurden.

Nun steh ich erstmals vor einem Safe, aber nichts ist da!! Ich find' es ohnehin schon schlimm genug, das ich meine Teufelshörner in diesen Modi nicht einsetzten kann, aber warum auch nicht meine gekauften Sachen und das Geschenk für DS2? Vor allem, weil es ja beim Erstellen des Spiels als Info zu lesen war 

Hat jemand von euch zufällig eine gekaufte Waffe, oder die Waffe aus DS2 geschenkt bekommen und hat vielleicht das Standardspiel bereits durchgespielt? Könntet ihr bitte versuchen, ein Spiel in "nur Überleben" oder "Hardcore" zu starten, bis zum 1. Safe ist es nicht weit, etwa 10 Minuten inkl. der Cutszenes... und nachsehen, ob er das Zeug im Safe hat?

Oder könntet ihr mir bitte helfen, im Internet Infos darüber zu finden? Ich google schon die längste Zeit, kann aber leider keine Infos finden 
Ich wäre euch echt dankbar dafür


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2013)

Haste mal ein letsplay verfolgt, ob die Sachen normalerweise im Safe sind? Oder sind die vlt in einem anderen Safe?


----------



## Monalye (29. August 2013)

wow... wie meinst du das? In welchem anderen Safe, gibt ja nur "einen" Safe. Gibt es darüber ein letsplay?


----------



## Monalye (29. August 2013)

Ich hab's jetzt nochmal neu gestartet (schön langsam kann selbst ich das Intro nicht mehr sehen ), hab' extra darauf geachtet, es kamen wieder alle Einblendungen: Planetcracker fürs Spielen von DS2 in Safe hinterlegt, Tundra-Aufklärungsset im Safe hinterlegt, Tundra Aufklärungsanzug in der Anzugsstation hinterlegt, die Waffe Aegis III im Safe hinterlegt und der Elite-Anzug in der Anzugstation hinterlegt.

Was ich auch fies finde, das der Anzug, den ich fürs Spielen aller optionalen Missionen bekommen habe, nicht in der Anzugstation abgelegt wird... mal abwarten, vielleicht ist er ohnehin dort.

Jetzt probier ichs nochmal, wehe das Zeug ist wieder nicht im Save, wie versprochen...


----------



## Herbboy (29. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> wow... wie meinst du das? In welchem anderen Safe, gibt ja nur "einen" Safe. Gibt es darüber ein letsplay?



Es gibt doch an sich allem ein lets Play   ich hab das Spiel nicht, nur DS2, aber hätt ja sein können, dass einer ein letsplay hat, wo im Safe dann die Sachen liegen ^^


----------



## Monalye (29. August 2013)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Es gibt doch an sich allem ein lets Play   ich hab das Spiel nicht, nur DS2, aber hätt ja sein können, dass einer ein letsplay hat, wo im Safe dann die Sachen liegen ^^



ich hab' jetzt speziell nach lets plays gesucht, aber ausser walkthrougs nichts gefunden. Alleine mein Suchvorschlag bringt Google wohl an seine Grenzen: "dead space 3 nur überleben dlc waffen im safe", findet nur unbrauchbaren Mist.

ich bin jetzt wieder beim ersten Safe und das Zeug ist wieder nicht da 
Etwas kryptisch ist es schon, den im "nur Überleben" Modus würden ja die Gegner keine Dinge fallen lassen, aber die Unitologen haben alle was fallen lassen... ich hab' allerdings nicht genau geachtet was, kann sein, das es nur Mats und keine Munition oder Health-Packs waren.

Ich geh jetzt noch ein Stückchen weiter, nochmal von vorne beginnen tu ich mir nicht wieder an (hat eh keinen Sinn), vielleicht bekomme ich die Sachen spätestens an der 1. Anzug-Station, mal abwarten. Wenn nicht, dann lass ich es bleiben denk ich


----------



## Monalye (30. August 2013)

Gott sei Dank, Entwarnung, im 3. Kapitel, beim Safe den man erst starten kann, wenn man die Batterie reingemacht hat, wurde mein ganzes Zeugs freigeschaltet und ich hab's endlich


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (30. August 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Gott sei Dank, Entwarnung, im 3. Kapitel, beim Safe den man erst starten kann, wenn man die Batterie reingemacht hat, wurde mein ganzes Zeugs freigeschaltet und ich hab's endlich


 Supi, dann ist ja der nächste (ich hab aufgehört zu zählen ) DS3-Marathon ja gerettet.


----------



## Monalye (30. August 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Supi, dann ist ja der nächste (ich hab aufgehört zu zählen ) DS3-Marathon ja gerettet.



Stimmt  "nur Überleben" allein ist aber echt anstrengend und teils frustrierend, ich spiel zwischendurch ein Spiel+ auf Schwierigkeitsgrad "Unmöglich" zum Entspannen. Das mag jetzt überheblich klingen, ist es aber absolut nicht, seit ich die Teufelshörner habe, ist sogar auf Unmöglich alles Oneshot mit der Waffe. Im Spiel+ darf ich sie ja zum Glück verwenden, nicht jedoch in "nur Überleben" und "Hardcore"... drum ist eigentlich das nächste Ziel, DS3 auf "Unmöglich" abzuschließen


----------



## Monalye (8. September 2013)

Nicht nur, das mein dlc-shop nicht funktioniert, es ist auch die Speicherfunktion des Spiels gecrasht. Ich hab ein Spiel+ auf Normal beendet, wo mir jetzt als Abschluss nur noch auf "lässig" angezeigt wird, ausserdem war ich beim Spiel+ auf "unmöglich" beim Blutmond, also direkt vor dem Endgegner, auch bei diesem Spiel werden mir alle absolvierten Kapitel nur unter lässig angezeigt, obwohl ich sie alle auf unmöglich abgeschlossen habe.... mittlerweile könnt ich nur noch heulen, alles umsonst 

Edit: nach 2 x Neustarten von Origin und DS3 stimmen die Speicherstände wieder, aber das Spiel wird mir immer noch als nicht mit Origin verbunden angezeigt, kann auch an der Werkbank keine Ressourchen kaufen....

Warum muss ausgerechnet dieses göttlichste aller Spiele auf Origin sein... was für eine Verschwendung, wirklich bitter


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. September 2013)

Monalye schrieb:


> Nicht nur, das mein dlc-shop nicht funktioniert, es ist auch die Speicherfunktion des Spiels gecrasht. Ich hab ein Spiel+ auf Normal beendet, wo mir jetzt als Abschluss nur noch auf "lässig" angezeigt wird, ausserdem war ich beim Spiel+ auf "unmöglich" beim Blutmond, also direkt vor dem Endgegner, auch bei diesem Spiel werden mir alle absolvierten Kapitel nur unter lässig angezeigt, obwohl ich sie alle auf unmöglich abgeschlossen habe.... mittlerweile könnt ich nur noch heulen, alles umsonst


 Herzchen, du hast so einen langen Atem und soviel Begeisterung für DS3 bewiesen... Ist für dich doch ein Leichtes, alles noch mal (!) aufzuholen.


----------



## Monalye (8. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Herzchen, du hast so einen langen Atem und soviel Begeisterung für DS3 bewiesen... Ist für dich doch ein Leichtes, alles noch mal (!) aufzuholen.



lol, da hast du wohl Recht  aber ich bin doch auch stolz auf geleistetes und gugg mir gerne durch, das alle Schwierigkeitsgrade geschafft sind  Zum Glück hat sich das gerichtet, mir standen jetzt die Tränen tatsächlich Oberkante Unterlid , ich brauch auf Unmöglich nur noch den Blutmond, muss aber davor noch Healthpacks farmen gehen, also beim glitch Kapitel 14 Mülldeponie


----------



## Monalye (8. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Herzchen, du hast so einen langen Atem und soviel Begeisterung für DS3 bewiesen... Ist für dich doch ein Leichtes, alles noch mal (!) aufzuholen.







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Einen Durchgang schaffe ich mittlerweile in gut 10 Stunden, 2 Nachmittage oder Abende und es ist durch


----------



## Monalye (8. September 2013)

Geschafft  auf "unmöglich" den Blutmond abgemurkst und somit das komplette Game auf "unmöglich" durch 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



meiner Meinung nach ist der Endgegner einfacher als viele der Nekromorph-Herden.... hab's sogar mit Gipshand im first-try gepackt :

Achtung, untere Bilder Spoileralarm



Spoiler



obwohl er so lieb guggt



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



immer mitten rein 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zeus18 (8. September 2013)

Habe am Freitag Abend Dead Space 3 (PS3) angespielt. Nicht schlecht. Hatte direkt ein Schreck vom Anfang hinein.


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. September 2013)

Gratuliere !
Tja, keine Herausforderungen mehr... Was kommt nun ?


----------



## Monalye (8. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Gratuliere !
> Tja, keine Herausforderungen mehr... Was kommt nun ?



Erst "Awakened" auch noch auf "unmöglich" und dann den "Nur Überleben"-Modus fertig spielen, bin da erst bei Kapitel 8... ist etwas schwierig, weil die Opfer keine Muni u Healthpacks fallen lassen


----------



## chbdiablo (8. September 2013)

sauerlandboy79 schrieb:


> Tja, keine Herausforderungen mehr...



Sie wird Koop mit mir spielen.. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Monalye (8. September 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Sie wird Koop mit mir spielen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 
Ja, darauf freue ich mich schon  eigene Coop-Missionen gibts in den Kapiteln 4, 11 und 14


----------



## sauerlandboy79 (8. September 2013)

chbdiablo schrieb:


> Sie wird Koop mit mir spielen..
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 Ach, ist doch fein.


----------



## Kreon (9. September 2013)

Kann das überhaupt noch Sinn eines Spiels sein, erst mal stundenlang Muni + HP zu farmen und dann zu spielen? Das ist doch nur ne künstliche Spielzeitstreckung.
Bei DS 2 konnte man den höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad direkt "ohne Vorbereitung" spielen. Das finde ich ja noch in Ordnung, aber so viel Zeit zu investieren, um dann richtig spielen zu können, ist doch irgendwie ...


----------



## Monalye (10. September 2013)

Kreon schrieb:


> Kann das überhaupt noch Sinn eines Spiels sein, erst mal stundenlang Muni + HP zu farmen und dann zu spielen? Das ist doch nur ne künstliche Spielzeitstreckung.
> Bei DS 2 konnte man den höchsten Schwierigkeitsgrad direkt "ohne Vorbereitung" spielen. Das finde ich ja noch in Ordnung, aber so viel Zeit zu investieren, um dann richtig spielen zu können, ist doch irgendwie ...



Das kommt natürlich darauf an, welchen Modus man spielt. Wenn man DS3 erstmals auf Standard durchspielt (andere Modi sind ja gesperrt) hat man bestimmt keinen Mangel an Material, im Gegenteil, meine Bank is übergegangen.

Wenn man das Spiel dann einmal beendet hat, werden weitere Modi freigeschalten:  Spiel +, Klassik-Modus, Nur-Überleben-Modus und Hardcore-Modus.
Im Spiel+ kann man das Spiel mit allen vorhandenen Materialien und Waffen, die man bereits gesammelt hat, nochmal spielen, zb. mit einem höheren Schwierigkeitsgrad.

Bei den anderen 3 Modi fängt man von Null an, kann seine bestehenden Materialien also nicht mitnehmen, einzig Waffen und Anzüge, die man sich aus DLC's gekauft hat, oder die Waffe die man fürs spielen von DS2 geschenkt bekommen hat und den Legendenanzug, fürs erste Mal durchspielen.

Dann gibt es den Klassik-Modus, bei dem spielt man DS3 so wie DS1 und DS2, d.h., man hat mit knappen Ressourcen, wie in DS1 zu kämpfen (sehr sogar, machte mir übel Probleme) und man kann sich keine eigenen Waffen bauen, nur aus bestehenden Plänen, weil das früher ja auch nicht möglich war.
Da die Ressourcen in diesem Modus so knapp sind, ist es äusserst schwer, sein Rig upzugraden, die wenigen Energiewandler und Somatgel braucht man zum Stase- und Healthpacks bauen, auch Wolfram ist absolut knapp.
Deshalb sind so Farmpunkte wirklich eine Erleichterung, ich hab in Kapitel 14 eine Stunde lang den Glitch abgefarmt und konnte mir damit das RIG komplett upgraden und die Taschen vollmachen mit Healthpacks usw.

Bei der Schwierigkeitsstufe "Unmöglich" hatte ich am Schluss keine Healthpacks mehr, auf dem Weg zum Endboss muss man ja rennen und flüchten so schnell es geht, da musste ich ziemlich viel Schaden wegheilen. Daher musste ich dann, bevor ich den Endboss anging, Healthpacks farmen, Eigentlich wars unnötig, ich finde den Endgegner wirklich etwas zu leicht, ich hab bei ihm gar nichts verbraucht... von dem her hätt ich's mir sparen können, aber ruhiger ging ich auf jeden Fall an die Sache 

Im normalen Spiel ist es also nicht nötig stundenlang zu farmen, das "Problem" hat man nur, wenn man sich dazu entschließt den Klassik-Modus zu spielen, da weiß man aber im Vorfeld, das einem das blüht 
Noch schlimmer stelle ich mir den "Nur-Überleben" Modus vor, da lassen die Mobs keine fertigen Mats fallen, wie Healthpacks usw., sondern nur Rohstoffe wie Altmetall usw., man muss sich alles selber bauen, wenn man keine Healthpacks mehr hat, braucht man nicht hoffen welche zu finden. Ich hab' diesen Modus erst angefangen, bin noch nicht sehr weit damit, aber es ist jetzt schon eine Herausforderung.


----------



## Monalye (14. September 2013)

Ich bin gerade ein wenig stolz auf mich, ich habe bei spieletipps.de einen Beitrag eingereicht, mit dem Glitch den ich gefunden habe... und nun wurde er tatsächlich veröffentlicht *freu* Dead Space 3 - Kurztipps (5/5) bei spieletipps , der zweite Beitrag über unendlich Material 
Ich würde davon gerne noch ein letsplay machen, ich hab' sowas aber noch nie gemacht. Aber das ist ja eine neue Herausforderung, einfach mal probieren


----------



## Monalye (21. April 2014)

Ich habe gerade versucht mit einem Clankollegen im Coop zu spielen, aber wir bekommen immer die Fehlermeldung "Spiel konnte nicht beigetreten werden" 
Offensichtlich gibt es da in DS3 öfter Probleme, wenn man das Ganze googelt, weiß jemand von euch Rat was wir tun könnten bitte?
In ein öffentliches Spiel komme ich rein, aber mit Freunden kann ich nicht zusammen spielen, weder er kann bei mir beitreten, noch umgekehrt


----------



## Shorty484 (21. April 2014)

Monalye schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade ein wenig stolz auf mich, ich habe bei spieletipps.de einen Beitrag eingereicht, mit dem Glitch den ich gefunden habe... und nun wurde er tatsächlich veröffentlicht *freu* Dead Space 3 - Kurztipps (5/5) bei spieletipps , der zweite Beitrag über unendlich Material
> Ich würde davon gerne noch ein letsplay machen, ich hab' sowas aber noch nie gemacht. Aber das ist ja eine neue Herausforderung, einfach mal probieren


 
Tu's einfach, fang mit dem Let's Play einfach an. Ich hab heute mein erstes LP-Video zu AC4 hoch geladen, einfach aus Spaß .

Zu Dead Space: Ich bin leider noch nicht dazu gekommen die Reihe durch zu Spielen, hab mir das aber fest vorgenommen, wenn ich mit den Splinter Cell Spielen durch bin. Wenn ich das hier so lese, krieg ich richtig Lust drauf


----------



## Sideshowgp (22. April 2014)

Shorty484 schrieb:


> Tu's einfach, fang mit dem Let's Play einfach an. Ich hab heute mein erstes LP-Video zu AC4 hoch geladen, einfach aus Spaß .



Wo bleibt der Link?


----------



## Monalye (22. April 2014)

Das mit dem Let's play ist schon ein paar Monate her und steht momentan eigentlich nicht auf dem Programm. Mich nervt, das es offensichtlich nicht klappt sich im Koop mit Freunden zu verbinden. Wenn ich ein öffentliches Spiel betrete, habe ich sofort einen Fremden neben mir stehen... aber wenn ein Freund in mein Spiel einsteigen will scheitert es. Genauso wenn ich jemanden einlade, dann kann er das Spiel auch nicht betreten. Natürlich funktioniert es auch umgekehrt nicht, also wenn ich eingeladen werde oder beitreten möchte... erst ewig langer Ladeschirm, dann "Gescheitert". Wir haben das gestern zig mal versucht, in der Firewall bei DS3 alles auf "zulassen" gestellt... ich hab' keine Idee mehr 

Wär echt super, wenn jemand einen Tipp hätte, der sich besser mit Computern auskennt als ich. Dieses Spiel würde ich echt so gerne mal zu zweit spielen, vor allem auch wegen der Koop-Erfolge


----------



## Shorty484 (22. April 2014)

Sideshowgp schrieb:


> Wo bleibt der Link?



Da mich im "Der heutige Tag war gut/merkwürdig"-Thread schon mal jemand um den Link gebeten hatte, werde ich diesen heute im laufe des Tages dort bekannt geben


----------

